# Licensing -- thoroughly confused



## ab8jc (Feb 19, 2007)

I grew up in eastern Ohio but we didn't hunt much, so I'll apologize in advance for not knowing the answer to this pretty basic question....

Is a fur-taker permit required to *hunt* rabbits? Or is it required to take only the animals listed in the trapping regs (fox, possum, raccoon, skunk, weasel, mink, muskrat, otter, and beaver)?

I'm talking about hunting only, NOT trapping. Rabbits seem to be covered under the small game regs, but at the bottom of the 06/07 Season Dates on the Trapping page of DNR's website, it says:
"A Fur Taker Permit is required (except for coyote) to hunt or trap furbearing animals in Ohio."

So, does this mean rabbits don't have fur?  

Also, is *hunting* of the other listed furbearing animals allowed? I don't intend to do it, and obviously it would be easy to damage the pelt, but I'm curious. Thought I remembered hearing tales of raccoon hunting when I was growing up.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no fur bearer permit is required for rabbits.only the regular hunting license.
furbearers are as you listed from the dnr page.


> FURBEARING ANIMALS include minks, weasels, raccoons, skunks, opossums, muskrats, fox, beavers, badgers, otters, coyotes, and bobcats.


hunting them is legal as is also stated in the regs.but a furbearer permit is required along with hunting license.


----------



## ab8jc (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, misfit. That's what I was getting out of it, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

misfit said:


> no fur bearer permit is required for rabbits.only the regular hunting license.
> furbearers are as you listed from the dnr page.
> hunting them is legal as is also stated in the regs.but a furbearer permit is required along with hunting license.


exactly.

they also had some confusing firearm regs on public hunting land (rimfire) used to only allow 22's now you can use 17's and other rimfires as well


----------



## cengel (Aug 14, 2004)

You do NOT need a furbearer license to hunt or trap coyotes. You do need a hunting license though. More confused yet?


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

you can also use high powered rifles to hunt coyotes on public land it is from like jan 15 to oct 23 something like that,its in the reg book.Also I spoke with the Dnr twice to make certain.The only catch would be if the area does not allow rifles


----------

